# Pricing on boarding.



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've never heard of Catlin, VA. In what county is it located?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hang on a sec.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry it's Catlett... I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's 12 miles south west from Manassas VA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay. I've heard of Catlett, VA. 

It's in Fauquier County, which _is_ kind of pricey, but your father is dreaming if he thinks he's going to get $500.00 a month for self care, especially with no amenities.

He can most certainly _ask_ that price, but don't be surprised if no one takes him up on it. :wink:

Plus, has he thought about the added insurance he's going to need to take out, in order to cover having a boarding facility? Self care or not that's a _business_, and he'll have to be licensed and insured as such.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, insurance has been discussed. That s a must on everything 

That's what I thought too. Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I think your best bet would be to inquire around at all of the comparable boarding facilities in your area/close to you.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, there are a few questions I have... 

Is there running water?

Is the electric paid?

Also, is he asking this price per stall, or does he want to rent the whole barn?

I think if there is running water, a heated tack room & a wash rack, and the electric is paid, I would happily rent a 6 stall barn with fully fenced pastures for $500

Keep in mind, I'm completely on the other coast line... lol

I used to pay $155 per horse. That included a stall (w/auto waterer), a shared turnout that may or may not have a shed. Full use of indoor arena & outdoor round pen. Shared tack room. Place store about 10 bales. I had to supply my own bedding. This is a self care barn. They just offered use of facilities, an of course they would always look in each stall when the BO would care for her horses. Lucky for me, my 2 shared a pen, so that meant I could leave them out at night in good weather and not have to worry about somebody else complain.

Now my horse are at home, and now I also have 3. if I boarded them all, that would be $465. Personally i would rather rent somebodys barn for $500/mo that gave me a private tack, plenty of stalls, and thus storage space to have all my hay and bedding.

Keep in mind that not everybody has just one or so horses that they actively work. Some people have several, that they just work sometimes, and some people don't like arenas either. If this barn is being rented as a whole, then this is likely a really good deal for somebody who has several horses. An FFA club or 4-H club might want to rent it even.

if somebody has 6 horses, then thats' $83 a head for pasture with a stall, tack, wash rack etc.

Now, if he thinks he can get that price per head... lol. Tell pops to wake up 

ps: small turn outs are easy. If you have hot line up, then just stomp in some temporary posts and string it across. We just use gate hooks to attache it to other fences. I looove my temporary posts and hot line! I can cross fence any field i have at home!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, he is talking per horse.
We will be putting up temp turnouts.
And the barn electricity and water are payed for with the house bills.
If we were going to rent out the whole barn... I dont know how much it would coust.
But its a pretty expensive area so probably around $1500 a month for the barn and the pasture around it. 
I am thinking we will rent out 4 of the stalls, at $300 a month each. I think that would be a pretty decent price for around there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Do I understand correctly? You would like to rent out the barn/stalls to other individuals on a property where you are renting the house from yet another individual?


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

You rent the property? Is the owner ok with you renting the barn? Most rental agreements have a section about sub letting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah. Why? It has all been discussed with the owners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

GreyRay said:


> Yeah. Why? It has all been discussed with the owners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Discussed perhaps. But is it in writing that it is ok with them? Are they going to come back at some point and raise your rent since you are receiving income off of their property?

Also - self care boarders are probably not going to be as diligent about caring if broken things get fixed..

And the insurance thing again. It has to be very clear cut to the company that you are the policy holder. The boarders can and will go after the deepest pockets - i.e. the land owner.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

The barn is right outside and to the left. And unless we rent out the whole thing, we will probably still be using it aswell. So if things get broken, they will be known about.

Its not like we are jumping into this. We still have lots of paperwork that needs to be done, and plenty of time to do it. 
We plan on renting this house for at LEAST 5 years.
And all ground will be covered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

GreyRay said:


> Its not like we are jumping into this. We still have lots of paperwork that needs to be done, and plenty of time to do it.
> We plan on renting this house for at LEAST 5 years.
> And all ground will be covered.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah sorry - you asked - I merely responded.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I know.  I was just answering question 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmm, that area is fairly close to me. As I would be a sample of a potential client you'd be trying to attract, I will give my opinion. No way would I EVER pay $500 for self-care with zero amenities. I wouldn't even pay $300. 

Take a look at this webpage to get some examples of pricing.

http://www.virginiaequestrian.com/main.cfm?action=Classifieds&CatID=7

With zero amenities or benefits to boarding there, I don't really see how you can justify that price.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I have to agree with ptvintage, I think that 300 a month is outrageous for self care. I am an hour south of you, but I pay 250 for full care, and from what vintage is showing you, the going rate for full care is about 350-400 a month. I think that a more relalistic number for self care is about 175-200 a month.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

There are trails. They just have to be cleaned up.

And yes. I know $500 is way over priced. When the trails are cleaned up, and the turnout areas parted, would $300 still be way to much?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

As an example - for $60 more than what your Dad thinks you can get, you can board at this amazing sounding facility.

Virginia Equestrian.com

AND it's closer into "civilization" than Catlett is. (Assuming my directional skills are still up to par)

And here is an example of a "self care" that's close to you. $175.
Virginia Equestrian.com


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, so ours would be run like... Half way between the too, quality wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think so. Did you read that self care description? It has a place to ride. Your farm does not. They have everything you have (barn and fields) plus more.

I suggest offering your farm as cheap retirement board.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Um... I didnt know outside was not a place to ride. Sure, its not a place to train dressage or jumping. But people like to ride outside too. And we are not going to advertise as a training facility

The only thing the self care had that we dont is an arena. They arent even supplying hay and bedding.

None the less, it has been agreed that $500 is way over priced.

And $300 would be more appropriate for full care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

"Outside" is too general of a term. Where outside are they going to ride? Can they ride in your pastures with the other horses? In your lawn? You said your trails are not able to be used right now. Do you expect your boarders to walk down your driveway and down the road, or take their horses off your property everytime they want to work with them?

I certainly can't speak for every horse person, but not having an arena or fenced in area to work my horse automatically makes me veto the barn as a potential boarding spot. My own farm didn't have an arena (but did have trails), and it was a pain in the behind. I'm not going to pay $300 to ride in someone's backyard when I can pay $175, plus the cost of hay, and get an arena.

If you offered retirement board, got rid of the "self care" part, and just took good care of some sweet old horses, you might be able to charge $300.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

The trails will be cleaned up before we rent. And once the turnouts are parted, there will be a large fenced area next to the barn where horses can be ridden(If it gets setup the way I plan).

And we dont have to only offer self care, either. We can do full care, or part care. 

It will all get woked out over time.
At this point I havent even seen all of the trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Since you plan on doing work to the property and adding fences, I would suggest adding runs to at least a stall or two. I would love to have a stall with a run! Especially when pastures start growing and such.

I also like that you will offer self, partial or maybe full. I loved boarding self care. But once i was able to get assistance to feed breakfast, it was waaaay better!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

My sister and I both know that what my dad wants to ask for board is insane, he'll never get it with what we have. Ok?

The barn is, maybe, about an eighth of a mile from the house, plus or minus. The drive way is, about, a quarter of a mile to the road(and mailbox...)
There's roughly three acres around the barn that are fenced with a gate to the drive way.
I don't think we would be able to add run-in's to the stalls... There aren't any doors to the outside from the stalls.
I don't know, I'll try to find some pics of the barn, if my mom will ever let me on the computer...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

DanceOfTheDead96 said:


> I don't know, I'll try to find some pics of the barn, if my mom will ever let me on the computer...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha. I would love pictures! Sounds like a cool place. If you guys don't mind doing feedings, stall pickings, i bet you could get about $300 for it. You can even say they have to supply their own feed/bedding.

Definately interested in seeing the facilities and how this works out for you!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

*I guess we didn't take as many pictures as I thought...*


----------



## crazy4paints (Jul 19, 2010)

how many horses are you allowed on 3 acres?
i know where i am they say no more than 1 horse (or mare/foal) 
per acre.
and here in wyoming, there was a place where they charged $300 full care. but there is also a indoor riding arena. 
i have my own place so i am not quite sure what was all included.
anyways good luck to ya! hope it works out. looks like a nice place.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not sure how many horses we are allowed on 3 acres. But there is 26 acres total, and I think it is all fenced in, even though most of its wooded.

Thank you! I am wanting to see how it all works out too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

